#  Chat Ecke >   Hund / Tumor >

## Sylvia

:embarrassed_cut:  Hallo ,ich bin etwas traurig.Wir waren gestern mit unserer Hündin (12 Jahre) beim Doc zur Untersuchung und der stellte einen Tumor am Hinterschenkel fest.Mir schossen gleich die Tränen ins Gesicht ,er hat uns aber beruhigt und meinte ,er würde es mit Spinnengift verkleinern.Hat wohl schon gut Erfahrung damit gemacht.Nun gut, sie 12 Jahre eine OP übersteht sie nicht und Schmerzen sind keine da.Sonst wäre sie sicherlich nicht so Mobil.Aber man denkt ja das Tier ist unsterblich .
Bin aber trotzdem Traurig ,hat jemand schon damit Erfahrung gemacht :Huh?:  :Huh?:

----------


## Justitia

Hallo Sylvia, 
Deine Traurigkeit, durch die Konfrontation mit der Endlichkeit des Lebens, einem liebgewonnenen Wesen gegenüber, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. 
Ein Trost wäre mir an Deiner Stelle, dass es ihr ja sonst ganz gut zu gehen scheint.
Ein wenig nachlesen über das Spinnengift kannst Du hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarantula_Cubensis 
Wenn es Dir um Erfahrungsberichte geht, landest Du Treffer bei der Wortkombination: Hund Tumor Spinnengift. 
Ich hoffe natürlich mit euch, dass die Behandlung gut anschlägt und es eurem Hund noch lange Zeit weiterhin gut geht. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Sylvia

Liebe Ulrike,danke werde mich gleich belesen.Ja es geht ihr gut und man merkt wirklich nicht was sie hat.Und nach 12 Jahren weiß ich auch das irgend wann der Abschied kommt aber man verdrenkt es .
Ich danke dir Lg. Sylvi

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Sylvia, 
ich habe nie Hunde gehabt, aber meine Oma. Ich habe die Hunde als Kind geliebt und wenn einer gestorben war, war ich todunglücklich.
Nun habe ich selbst Haustiere (Katzen, wen wundert`s?) und wenn eine stirbt, ist es, als ob ein Familienmitglied stirbt. Ich finde, es ist nicht übermäßig sentimental, wenn man da traurig ist. 
Hunde können mit Tumoren, wenn sie nicht direkt an lebenswichtigen Organen sitzen, noch ziemlich lange leben. Und wenn die Tumore keine Schmerzen bereiten, kann man das Tier damit auch noch gut leben lassen. Aber 12 Jahre ist eh schon ziemlich alt für einen Hund, da muß man schon mit allem rechnen. Sei froh und dankbar für jeden Tag, den das Tier noch am Leben ist, ohne sich zu quälen.
Ich wünsch Euch noch eine lange Zeit zusammen. 
Gruß
Katzograph

----------


## Nane

Hi Sylvia!
Das tut mir wirklich sehr leid zu lesen. Sowas ist echt nicht einfach! Ich hatte ein Kaninchen, das an Altersschwäche gestorben ist. Aber er hat auch sehr lange durchgehalten und bis zum Schluss lebenswillen gehabt, keine Schmerzen. Ich finde, es ist ein kleiner Trost zu wissen, dass es dem Tier gut geht bis zum Schluss.
Man verdrängt es einerseits. Andererseits glaube ich auch, dass man merkt, wenn das Tier bald sterben wird. Zumindest war es bei mir so. Am Tag vorher hab ich ein ganz seltsames Gefühl gehabt und ich habe mir ein wenig mehr Zeit für ihn genommen. Es hat sich angefühlt wie ein Abschied, ohne dass ich wusste warum gerade dann. Immerhin war er schon länger etwas torkelig auf den Beinen, es hatte sich auch nicht verschlimmert, gar nichts. Es war seltsam in dem Moment, im Nachhinein bin ich aber froh drüber. So konnte ich mich verabschieden von ihm.  
Ich wünsche euch ebenfalls eine schöne weitere Zeit zusammen. 
Liebe Grüße!

----------


## Sylvia

Hallo ihr Lieben,ich danke euch für die vielen tröstenden Worte .Es tut gut zu wissen,das es Menschen gibt die so denken wie ich.Ich habe schon Antworten bekommen wie"Ach es ist doch nur ein Tier".... Das tat weh.Es ist ein Familienmitglied und genauso ist man Traurig als wenn ein Mensch diese Erkrankung hat.Sie war 8 Wochen und ein kleines Fellbündel als wir sie bekommen haben und genau so ist es mit anderen Tieren auch.
Ich werde die zeit die sie noch hat Geniesseen und versuchen nicht tägl. daran zu denken. 
Lg. Sylvi

----------

